# ip scanner and nmap

## GNUtoo

i want to know who is connected to my acess point with my computer

so i've got thte idea of a ip scanner

someone told me that nmap does such thing but i only know how to scan ports

how  do i use nmap in ip-scanner mode?

----------

## n3bul4

nmap scans ports on a target machine and is a network exploration tool....

If you want to know who is connected to your AP

there should be a page in the AP-management where

you can see the connected hosts.....

----------

## GNUtoo

there is no such page (wrt54GS)

and the problem is also that i don't allow wifi acess to my configuration web-page for security reasons

by the way i found how to do with nmap but it is too slow because it scans ports

i realy  need an ip scannerLast edited by GNUtoo on Thu Nov 02, 2006 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

```
nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
```

Nmap finished: 256 IP addresses (8 hosts up) scanned in 7.055 seconds

----------

## GNUtoo

thanks a lot

----------

## GNUtoo

it can't find all the host

```
# nmap -sP 192.168.1.*

Starting Nmap 4.01 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-11-02 18:13 CET

Host 192.168.1.1 appears to be up.

MAC Address: 00:14:BF:E1:DA:DD (Cisco-Linksys)

Host 192.168.1.105 appears to be up.

MAC Address: 00:14:85:11:EF:02 (Giga-Byte)

Nmap finished: 256 IP addresses (2 hosts up) scanned in 5.393 seconds

sempron gentux # ifconfig

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:A0:1B:B7

          inet addr:192.168.1.112  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:fea0:1bb7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:18671 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21675 errors:6 dropped:6 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:937 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:19868766 (18.9 Mb)  TX bytes:1757086 (1.6 Mb)

          Interrupt:225 Base address:0x8000

```

it can't find 192.168.1.112 why?

```
the 105 is my laptop running gentoo

# nmap -sP 192.168.1.112

Starting Nmap 4.01 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-11-02 18:16 CET

Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0Nmap finished: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.456 seconds

```

why i can't found myself?

----------

## think4urs11

either a bug in nmap (i use 4.11 instead of your 4.01) and/or a firewall active on .112 which doesn't answer on ping maybe.

----------

## GNUtoo

i think it's a bug because it doesn't change anything in the new version

----------

## think4urs11

 *new_to_non_X86 wrote:*   

> i think it's a bug because it doesn't change anything in the new version

 

strange, works for me

tested on various hosts, my own ip address always responds as intended

----------

## GNUtoo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *new_to_non_X86 wrote:*   i think it's a bug because it doesn't change anything in the new version 
> 
> strange, works for me
> 
> tested on various hosts, my own ip address always responds as intended

 

mabe that's because i work with a wireless card(ralink)

----------

## GNUtoo

from another box(my laptop):

# nmap -sP 192.168.1.*

Starting Nmap 4.01 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-11-02 20:43 CET

Host 192.168.1.1 appears to be up.

MAC Address: 00:14:BF:E1:DA:DD (Cisco-Linksys)

Host 192.168.1.102 appears to be up.

MAC Address: 00:12:A9:D1:E9:52 (3com Europe)

Host 192.168.1.105 appears to be up.

Nmap finished: 256 IP addresses (3 hosts up) scanned in 10.637 seconds

----------

## GNUtoo

i updated the coreutils but nothing changed

i also can't start the nfsd daemon and  samba startup is very slow

but i have samba and nfs in the kernel:

# cat /proc/filesystems | grep nfs

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfs4

nodev   nfsd

# cat /proc/filesystems | grep smb

nodev   smbfs

----------

